# whats the best tyre dressing



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

i currently use megs endurance gel but fancy a change. what is the best dressing i can buy. thanks


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

Depends on what you want it to look like and how long you want it to last?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

I like Blackfire


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

SmartGEL!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

like any product, there is no 'best' its all down to personal preference.


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

ok well my preference to tyre dressing is a mid sheen and not too glossy. megs endurance gel makes the tyres look too glossy. oh and im looking for a long lasting one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

agnew88 said:


> ok well my preference to tyre dressing is a mid sheen and not too glossy. megs endurance gel makes the tyres look too glossy












serious performance dilute to suite dressing (used neat). tyre type can affect what the dressing looks like too as i use the above dressing on most cars i do including my own and it looks slightly glossier on the tyres of the bmw in the pic than it does on the pirellis on my car..


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

yea that is spot on.just what im looking for. thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumb: if you don't already, giving the tyres a good scrub with apc (or similar) and a stiff brush (i use a cheap asda one) when cleaning the wheels helps the dressing look and last longer


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

zaino z-16 this has been covered hundreds off times


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-tom- said:


> zaino z-16 this has been covered hundreds off times


got some of that up for sale soon. :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

amiller said:


> got some of that up for sale soon. :lol:


how full how much :lol:


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Swissvax pneu without a doubt


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

gloss-it for me though not tried them all yet


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

I love my Z16...


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

i use megs endurance mixed with Autosmart highstyle (50/50) in a jar, it dryes well if you dont over load the tyre with it and to tone down the gloss just spritz some water on the tyre and wipe with a cloth.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

CG New Look Trim Gel for me - clean the tyre well before and don't put too much on otherwise it streaks and runs.


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

I really like 303 Aerospace protectant or Blackfire tyre gel.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

tropi-care white pearl


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

AG Instant Tire Dressing.

Cheap, looks great and really fast to apply. Spray on foam applicator, wipe on and leave to dry. 1 bottle will last you ages. It's not the most durable dressing but who cares, it's cheap, fast and looks good


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Audriulis said:


> tropi-care white pearl


and it just so happens that i have just put a bottle in the sales section  is a nice dressing, lasts a decent length of time but not quite bling enough for me.


----------



## MRGTRSman (Mar 6, 2009)

I have tried plenty of tyre dressings over the years,for me Blackfire tyre gel is one of the best


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Zaino Z-16


----------



## NAJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Auto Magic - Magic Dressing. with different application you get different finish (mat to shiny) ant it last about 2-3washes
you can use it on plastic and any other rubber.
my favorite


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

im a fan of highstyle either applied by a brush or sponge

left to dry then another coat on top then buff off

leaves a nice finish


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Blackfire for me, although the Megs Endurance works well : thumb:


----------



## Richarl_VXR (Oct 8, 2009)

:Just started using the Megs Endurance, seems to be quite good but absolute love the smell, I just want to eat it lol - how come everything for the car smells sooo nice


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

How long does any of this stuff actually last ?

Typical dry days for example.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Id be looking for a nice "new tyre" looking finish. Not too shiny but durable. 
I use Megs Endurance atm but am running out of a bottle so am up for trying something else.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

SV Pneu/Showroom FX White Pearl.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Is tropi-care white pearl based on the same formula? Really like some of their stuff!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SV Pneu for mine megs endurance if i really want people to know but tbh, i hate applying the gels and i hate the overall plastic look they have after, SV Pneu leave for about 5- 10 mins and it seems to be still there a gd 2 or 3 wks later


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

What type of finish does it give then?


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

Chemical guys new look trim is a very good product


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

CG new look gel, but i prefer water based products as they are less messy, so i now use serious performance dilute to suit on all my tyres and trim nowadays, cant fault it


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I use Zaino Z16 and it lasts doing over 400 miles a week.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

its amazing how little z-16 you have to use.


----------



## IJM (Mar 11, 2006)

I use Blackfire. Cracking stuff. I don't use much either. Just one pea sized blob per tyre applied with a sponge.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Zymol 'Tyre' is my favourite and provides a nice deep, natural looking, satin sheen.

Although expensive you use so little that the bottle lasts years instead of months.  

Alan W


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

i like AS Highstyle- quite cheap off the bay or from your local rep- contact SUE J for details


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Another vote for blackfire long-lasting tyre gel here. On clean tyres which have been scrubbed well it lasts for 1-2 weeks which can be in excess for 1000 miles for me.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Espuma RD50. Great stuff.


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

id say Blackfire


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Loving the Zaino Z16 just now so easy to apply too.


----------

